
This NYC chess hustler makes $400 a day - sndean
http://nypost.com/2017/10/28/inside-the-life-of-a-new-york-city-chess-hustler/
======
gregorymichael
Just moved to NYC last year. Our office is a couple blocks off of Union
Square, and I've enjoyed playing with the guys over lunch. Would echo the
comment in the article that there's more action in Union Square than
Washington Square Park these days. If you are near Washington Square though,
it's worth stopping by the Chess Forum, a beautiful store/chess club where you
can play with folks for $5/hour.

[https://www.chessforum.com/](https://www.chessforum.com/)

Also, for those of you in SF, you have the Mechanics' Institute near, the
oldest chess room in America, just off of your Union Square. They run a Blitz
Tournament (3+2 on the clock, 2 games per round, 5+ rounds) every Wednesday
night at 7pm. Entry is $10 for non-members. Incredibly welcoming crowd there,
and a great way to dip your toe a little bit deeper into the waters.

[https://chessclub.org/](https://chessclub.org/)

------
nebulous1
"$400 a day" and "up to $400 a day" are pretty different.

Seems like a decent enough way to make a living though, if he can make it at
all consistent over a couple of weeks. Given the article it seems pretty
unfair for the NY Post to call him a "hustler". He sounds honest in his
dealings with people.

~~~
wahern
The article title is more than unfair, it drips with prejudice and, well,
racism. When you make the same kind of living from the privacy of a Manhattan
apartment by playing rich tycoons, you're a sage:

    
    
      https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-09-21/wall-street-s-best-kept-secret-is-russian-chess-master-lev-alburt
    

The title is clearly clickbait. I'll leave it to the scholars at prestigious
universities to bicker about why it works as clickbait. As for the title
itself, let's just call a spade a spade.

~~~
sndean
Yeah, I probably should've submitted it with a more pleasant title. "Bobby
Fischer of Union Square" or something like that.

~~~
bdcravens
Generally speaking, HN prefers you submit with original title, though this may
fall under "linkbait":

> Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait.

------
commenter1
Wonder if he pays taxes.

~~~
bdcravens
Probably as likely as anyone who makes their income primarily via cash, off-
the-books payments.

